# Fuel Filler Door release repaired



## Taxciter (Apr 18, 2005)

This took me two hours of figgerin' and wranglin'. I hope to cut your time to 1/2 hour. Or if you know a better way let me know.
Surrounding the release cable is a white plastic sleeve fitting that straddles the forked end of a metal lever that pushes the rest of the mechanism to open the fuel filler door latch. Apparently this plastic fitting breaks a lot, so here's my tip on fixing it for almost free:
Using your best tab-popping technique get the interior panel loose.
Get a flashlight and mirror and have a look up there between the outer and inner body steel. Get a friend to work the lever up front while you watch the white plastic sleeve piece move, then push on the forked end of the metal lever so you can see what's *not* happening.
Read Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance. This will give you a better chance of concentrating on what follows.
Loosely cinch a small plastic cable tie around the release cable forward of the forward piece of the broken fitting, and another one around the aft piece of the broken fitting (in between the forked metal lever and the metal cable support). Run a third plastic cable tie in a loop connecting the other two cable ties. Tighten the first two you put on, then the last.
This must be done OHAB (one-handed and blind).


----------

